# HELP before I break something



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

hi all, pretty much my first post, taking a quick few minutes to post this before having to run off again.

I have an eLeaf iStick Pico Mega with a MELO III atomizer (i think) have been using it for some time, has worked like a charm until recently. I'd replace a coil, use it, then the next day the damn thing is burning my throat, change coil again and the same happens, so I've pretty much thrown away 3 - 4 basically new coils... dumb I know. And yes I prime new coils.

Depending on the juice I'm using at the time (or stress levels) I generally have my device set between 40 - 45w. The coils I use range from .3 - .18 ohm (hope I'm typing that right).

So here's my question, based on the coils I use how much of an impact does the wattage make on my vaping experience?


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Hi @Ev1l_EyE !

If the coils are getting enough juice then I can't see why they shouldn't be working. Coils that low should be perfectly fine working at 40 to 45W, and if anything in theory should be able to go higher, so that is strange too.

I don't actually know the Melo III at all, I think @Andre has a lot if experience with them and perhaps he can help?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> hi all, pretty much my first post, taking a quick few minutes to post this before having to run off again.
> 
> I have an eLeaf iStick Pico Mega with a MELO III atomizer (i think) have been using it for some time, has worked like a charm until recently. I'd replace a coil, use it, then the next day the damn thing is burning my throat, change coil again and the same happens, so I've pretty much thrown away 3 - 4 basically new coils... dumb I know. And yes I prime new coils.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Ev1l_EyE 
Not sure what is happening to your coils.
Could be a bad batch you got (that can happen sometimes)
Or there could be another problem as to why they are getting burnt after one day. Maybe there is an airlock or some other problem.

Did you get these coils from the same place that you got your previous (working) coils?
Are they the same coils? What coils are they? Maybe they are the temp control ones?
Maybe post a picture of the coils and your Melo3 and perhaps someone might be able to assist you further


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/17)

@Ev1l_EyE , perhaps just verify the exact info & coil type on the coil or pack :

(Original) Coils available for the Melo / Melo III in the range below 0.5 ohm is likely the NC ( Notch Coil ) at ~0.25 ohm (+-5%) typical and the EC TC Ni coil which is around 0.18 ohm typical. There is a huge difference in their intended use though.

The NC is rated 30-60W in power mode, but I'd lean to the lower range as the SS Notch coils heat up very snappy.
If it is the EC TC Nickel with a blue o-ring , then it is actually intended for Temperature Control mode. They are rated 60W max, but if run in power mode at 40W, chances are very good that it will scorch the cotton, and you could potentially be inhaling other bad stuff too. 
The Ni coils are not intended for power mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ev1l_EyE
> Not sure what is happening to your coils.
> Could be a bad batch you got (that can happen sometimes)
> Or there could be another problem as to why they are getting burnt after one day. Maybe there is an airlock or some other problem.
> ...



The coils I purchase from the same place, they are eLeaf coils, will send a pic of it all in a bit as well as links


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Didn't notice any blue o-ring on the coil




http://vapeshop.co.za/Clearomizer-Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/Melo-3-Atomizer




http://vapeshop.co.za/coils/eleaf/eLeaf-EC-Coil


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Didn't notice any blue o-ring on the coil
> 
> View attachment 92718
> 
> ...


Take it out of the base please @Ev1l_EyE , the o-ring is on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/17)

Have you changed juice since you started? Off-chance that you are using a thicker juice now than when you started and it's not wicking quick enough to keep up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Have you changed juice since you started? Off-chance that you are using a thicker juice now than when you started and it's not wicking quick enough to keep up.



Using the same juice I have been for months


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Take it out of the base please @Ev1l_EyE , the o-ring is on the bottom.



@Stosta these are the coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

@Ev1l_EyE drop the wattage to 30 watts... take a new coil and make sure you prime it by putting a few drops inside the coil... then fill up the tank and take a few hard pulls without firing the mod until you are sure the coil is saturated... then fire the mod... if 30 watts is not enough for you increase it a little at a time until you get the flavour you are looking for... if you have been doing this all along then you may just have a bum batch of coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> @Stosta these are the coils
> 
> View attachment 92721



Those do look like the standard 0.3 kanthal coils from what I can tell. If the dripping and wattagge drop that @Rob Fisher suggests doesn't help then I'm out of ideas @Ev1l_EyE


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ev1l_EyE drop the wattage to 30 watts... take a new coil and make sure you prime it by putting a few drops inside the coil... then fill up the tank and take a few hard pulls without firing the mod until you are sure the coil is saturated... then fire the mod... if 30 watts is not enough for you increase it a little at a time until you get the flavour you are looking for... if you have been doing this all along then you may just have a bum batch of coils.



That's how I do it every time.

Not sure if it's the batch though as it was doing this last week as well and this pack of coils I bought on Monday.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> That's how I do it every time.
> 
> Not sure if it's the batch though as it was doing this last week as well and this pack of coils I bought on Monday.



Have you cleaned the tank thoroughly? Maybe time for sunlight soap and hot water... then well rinsed, dried and then new coil.

Also go over the tank with a fine tooth comb and see if nothing is burnt or damaged?

Also make sure you are in wattage mode on the Pico?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Those do look like the standard 0.3 kanthal coils from what I can tell. If the dripping and wattagge drop that @Rob Fisher suggests doesn't help then I'm out of ideas @Ev1l_EyE



Will give it a try this eve.

I take 2 hits, the third one burns, I then tilt it around a bit and watch a fair amount of bubbles appear, take 3 big drags without firing then it's fine for another few hits, then the process repeats. Both coils from this batch and the last coil before this I primed well and then again just to be sure.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! It's the 4ml Melo Tank! Airlock problem!

Do me a favour and leave the top juice fill cap loosish and try again... you are getting an airlock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you cleaned the tank thoroughly? Maybe time for sunlight soap and hot water... then well rinsed, dried and then new coil.
> 
> Also go over the tank with a fine tooth comb and see if nothing is burnt or damaged?
> 
> Also make sure you are in wattage mode on the Pico?



I'm a bit pedantic when it comes to changing coils, clean the tank every time with hot water. Last night I did notice a discoloured on the inside of the melo, not sure if that would make a difference though.

Wattage mode is set on the Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! It's the 4ml Melo Tank! Airlock problem!
> 
> Do me a favour and leave the top juice fill cap loosish and try again... you are getting an airlock!



Just to be sure, top juice cap being the piece that has the mouth piece right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Just to be sure, top juice cap being the piece that has the mouth piece right?



Yes... screw it on and then unscrew back a turn or two so that air can flow. That is your problem 100% sure.


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes... screw it on and then unscrew back a turn or two so that air can flow. That is your problem 100% sure.



Dude, I owe you a case of beer!! Seems to be working 100%

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Dude, I owe you a case of beer!! Seems to be working 100%



Yip the 4ml version of the Melo 3 has an airlock issue as do a few other tanks around... I still have never understood why it works for a while and then the airlock issue happens...

Glad you are sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the 4ml version of the Melo 3 has an airlock issue as do a few other tanks around... I still have never understood why it works for a while and then the airlock issue happens...
> 
> Gald you are sorted.



Just got the burning again, completely loosened the top, took a few drags and it was fine again, I'm guessing I shouldn't tighten it too much. 
Guess it's time for an upgrade/replacement, not to make the same mistake twice are there any other tanks that I can use on the Pico or is that something that isn't advised?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Yip leave it loose...

If you are ready to build your own coils then a Serpent Mini or Serpent Alto is a good option.

If you want to keep using commercial coils try get a Melo 3 2ml version... less juice but doesn't airlock....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Haven't used commercial coils for a long time so maybe the other guys have suggestions?


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip leave it loose...
> 
> If you are ready to build your own coils then a Serpent Mini or Serpent Alto is a good option.
> 
> If you want to keep using commercial coils try get a Melo 3 2ml version... less juice but doesn't airlock....



Yea I think I'll leave the building my own coils for now lol
What device set would you recommend? Was looking at the Smok range, but if I am to spend that much money I'd like to do it right from the get go.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Yea I think I'll leave the building my own coils for now lol
> What device set would you recommend? Was looking at the Smok range, but if I am to spend that much money I'd like to do it right from the get go.



I haven't bought a commercial coil driven tank for a long time so best wait for the other guys to make a recommendation.


----------



## WELIHF (26/4/17)

Lemo 3 isn't too bad, takes stock ec coils and rebuildable, fits on a pico

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (27/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't bought a commercial coil driven tank for a long time so best wait for the other guys to make a recommendation.



@Rob Fisher loosening the top cap works great, no more burning, but now the darn thing leaks like crazy, not from the top either, the liquid is coming out at the bottom by the air flow section...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> @Rob Fisher loosening the top cap works great, no more burning, but now the darn thing leaks like crazy, not from the top either, the liquid is coming out at the bottom by the air flow section...



I never had that issue? For some reason the 4ml tank was a lemon and the 2ml tank much better!


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (27/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never had that issue? For some reason the 4ml tank was a lemon and the 2ml tank much better!



It's so annoying, will look into the 2ml tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> It's so annoying, will look into the 2ml tank



Sorry to hear about your issue @Ev1l_EyE 

Well solved @Rob Fisher !
Goes to show the Melo 3 veteran still knows those tanks well. Hehe

@Ev1l_EyE , i also have the smaller 2ml version and it hasnt given me any airlock problems. Lovely little tank for the Pico. It needs to be refilled a bit more frequently, but has given me a lot of good vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> @Rob Fisher loosening the top cap works great, no more burning, but now the darn thing leaks like crazy, not from the top either, the liquid is coming out at the bottom by the air flow section...




@Ev1l_EyE
1., It is likely that the top cap (labelled *Y* in the pic below) is too loose and that's why the tank is leaking.
Try tightening the top cap by only turning the driptip/mouthpiece (labelled *X* in the pic) with 2 fingers, but only until it stops and without applying further torque/effort to turn it any tighter.





2. The best coils FOR ME are the *ECL* coils. They are available in 0.3ohm and 0.18ohm and have larger oval-shaped juice holes and therefore allow more juice to get to the wicking.





3. I would also suggest that when you insert a new coil (after priming, etc.,) that you start at a lower wattage (e.g. 20W) and then up it as you go along. I have found that coils burn very easily if you chain vape at higher wattages so would also suggest that you stay below 35-40W (unless things are going well).

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/4/17)

If you want to go the Smok route, the Baby Beast is really nice, with a couple of stock coil options, as well as an optional RBA (with extra, taller glass), for when you are ready to start building your own coils.


----------

